# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  لن أخون قلبْ علّمني .."جميل ..~

## .:روح وريحان:.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد
السسلآم عليكم ورحمة  الله وبركآتة ..!~

صبآحكم ..سكآكر ملونة ..!!"

مدخل..’
مو مهم أنيّ أمر..!!
المهم ..[آني أذا مريت أترك بدآخلك آثر ..~
<<...قآلوهآ دون أنْ يششعروا ..,~
قآلوهآ ليّ بصوت مآزآل صدآه يتردد في صيوآن أُذني ..~
فـ أذكر الأثر الذي تركوه..

هنآ
فقط.."
سآحكي حكآيتهم ..!
حكآية ..أشخآص مروـآ في حيآتي وتركوآ بصمة لآيمكن أن أنكرها 
هم ..أُوكسجين ..حيآتي وكلآمي ومنطقي ..~
لآجلكم .. سآعيش سعيدة 


f.A.m
حكآية العشق القديمة ..منذ سبع عشر سنة وأنآ بوجودك ..لم أشعر بمآ يسمونه "عطش حنآن "

Z.s.s
...قدوتي أنتِ ..يَطيبة القلب..لطيفة الأسلوب ..حلوة التعآمل ..صآحبة الفكر الرآقي 

f.M.m
آتركيني ..وحسب 
رغمْ مآتركتيه من آثر جميل 
ولكن..~ 
أنْ أردتي العودة الى قلب "روح" فـ تتطهري من دنسك 

N.a.f
أحبكِ ..
...لآأحبك 
.......أحبك 
غير مهم ..! 
المهم..أنكِ تركتي أثر وآضح في قلبي 

m.E.r 
أستقطبتِ حٌزني 
خُذي .. من أدمُعي مآ تشآئين 




F.H.A
أحٌببببببببببببببكِ ...وَ أحٌب آبنتك =)
قلبتي موآزين "روح..~
هنيئاَ لكِ الفوز بِ قلبي وَ عقلي 

uM"B.E.R"
خير أمراه عرفتها في أرضي ..!!
جسدتِ كل المعآني الجميله ..
قُبله لـ قلبك ..صبرك ..يديك ..
يَ صآحبة الآخلآق الرآقية 

uM"BR"
مسحت الزهرآء بيديها على قلبك ..
تصّبري بِ حق زينب ..!!
على مآ قًطع من قلبك ..~

uM"H.m"،"uM"B.k"

طآهرتآن أنتن كَ مآء المطر
أنتن كَ الآحجآر الكريمة
دمتمَ يَ جوآهر المحبة لآتنفصلآن 

N.A.E
...أمتلكتي قلبي فجآءة ..!
أنتِ الأم ..أنتِ الحب ..~
أنتِ كل شيء الآن 
أنتظر عودتك بِ شوق ..

مخرج..]|
لن أخون  قلبْ علّمني .."جميل ..~
 :rose: 
وآخيرآً 
هنآ 
مسآحة حرة لمن يشأ أن يٌخلد آسم ..مآزال في وجدآنه 

وللـ حديث بقية..!

----------


## مجد0

m.m.m
تركت في داخلي أثر  ولا زلت تترك أثرك
في داخلي ..أحببتك ..عشقت روحك 
سأبقى أحبك..سنبقى روحين لن تفترق
حتى في جنان الخلد بإذن الله

----------


## رنيم الحب

*رآآئعة هي مشـآآعر الوفاء التي نطقت بها حرووفك الصـآدقة* 
*فجميلٌ أن نلتقط من كل شخص ميزة يتميز بهـــآآ* 
*وتترك أثرآآ جميـــلآ على قلوبنا مدى الزمـــآآن* 
*فكم من الأشخـآص مرو بحيـآآتنا وشاركونآ أفرآحنا وأحزآننا* 
*فبعض رحل بدون عودة وبعض مخلد في الذآكرة* 
*وبعض لازآآآآآل نبض القلب ورووحة* 
*لكن .. !!* 
*يبقى في القلب سؤآآل .. هل لنا لقـــــآء أم مآآذآ ..؟؟*

*غـــــــآآليتي....*
***روح وريحــآآن*** 
*سطور رآآئعة خلدت أجمل الذكريآآت* 
*فسلم قلمك لمشـآآعره الصـآآدقة* 
*وجعل الله لك أحبـــآآبآ وأصحـآبآ مخلدون مدى لزمـآن* 
*ووفقك الله لكل خير ..* 
*تحيـآآآتي القلبية..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 


روح ,,,

 قلبك كالقطن الابيض في بياضه 



abu >> mh


ملك قلبي ,, ووافقه عقلي 

اثره في نفسي كأثر النقش على الحجر 

 مؤمن ,,حنون ,, محب ,, متفاني ,, حقاني 

بارك الله في كل خطوة يخطيها 

والله يقدرني على رد جميله

----------


## ~&وردة حمراء&~

سلام للجميع
يوم جديد مع ~المشاعر~
لايسعني القول الا....
~(ماشاء الله)~
اللـهم صلي على <محمد وال محمد>
بالتوفيق للجميع
 :niceday:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكم|~

موضوع قديم ولكن "الشوق جذبني إليه..~

أسعدتني الردود جداً جداً 

ربّي لآ تفآرق بيننا وبين القلوب الطآهرة!!

رنيم ..ويبقى السؤال !!

هل لنآ من لقآء ..؟

=(

----------


## رنيم الحب

*..هل لنآ من لقآء ..؟*

*ربمــآ يكون هنــــآآك لقآآء إذا كنتِ فعــلآ ترغبين باللقاء* 
*ولاتيأسي من لقاء يجمع القلوب والأروآآح* 

*فقط أذكر لك ماحدث لي .. !!*
*ليطمئن قلبك* 
*فقد فارقت إنسانه غالية على قلبي وكنت أحن للقآآء* 
*وربما لايمر يوم بدون أن أذكرها* 
*وبعد مدة تقارب 5 سنوآآت وبدون مقدمـآآت* 
*فقط كان سـلآم وصلني منهاوأرتاح قلبي لذلك .*
*وفي رمضـآآن بالذآت ذهبت لزيـآآرتها وكانت فرحتي باللقـآء لاتوصف* 
*لأنني كنت أنتظر تلك اللحظة وبنفس الوقت لم أكن أتوقعها* 
*وكان لقـآآء جميلآ مغلفآ بالطهر والنقـآآء* 

*أيتها الغــــآآلية ..* 
***روح وريحآن*** 
*لعل اللقـــــآء قريب* 
*وأتمنى أن يكون في شهر رمضـآن* 
*فأطمئنـــــــــــــي ..!!* 
*الشخص الذي تفكرين به ..لآبد وأن يكون هو نفس الشي* 
*وربما تلعب الصدفة دورهـآآ الكبير في الجمع بينكما* 
*فلكل شيء في الوجود سبب* 
*والنتيجة هــــــو اللقاء* 

*وفقك الله لكل خيـــــــــــــر* 
*وجمع بينك وبين من تحبين في الدنياا الدنيــآ والآخرة* 
*تحيـآآتي القلبية ..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

منآي من الرب ذلك ..!



كل الشكر غاليتي فقد وضعتي الأمل في موضعة !!


وهنيئاً لكِ لقاء الأحبة ~

 . . ولآ حرمكِ الله رؤيتهم !

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*حياتي روح وريحان*
*وصفكِ عي لهفة اللقاء* 
*أتعبتني فـأنا أعاني من بعد أحدى الصديقات*
*وليت يأتي اليوم الذي ألتقي بها*
*أتلهف شوقاً* 
*وأحلم أحلاماً*
*في أنتظار هاتفي يرن ويبشرني بقرب الموعد*
*حبيبتي لن نيأس ولن نقنط*
*لطالما في داخلنا قلوب طاهرة* 
*نابضة بحب النبي ووصيه وأهل بيته عليهم السلام*
*بكل حب تقبلي تحياتي*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

موضوع رائع اخت روح 
جميلة تلك اللحظاتالتي نلتقي فيها بمن نحب ولعل جمالها نابع من شوق الانتظار وصبره 
احيانا لا يوفق الانسان للقاء من يحب ربما لان رحمة الله اقتضت الا يكون لقاء لان المحبوب في نفسية أو وضعية لا تسمح باستقبال محبوبه 
المحاولة امر جيد والهدية تذهب بالسخيمة ومن العبد الحركة ومن الرب البركة 
معادن الناس لا تتضح الا بالتجربة وللتجربة ثمن غال في الحياة 

دام قلمكم ونتطلع للمزيد

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسلام عليكم ..

حبي عترة محمد

قطرة عطاء

جمعكم الله مع أحبتكم بِ لقاء تطمئن فيه قلوبكم 

أسعدتموني بالتوآجد

دمتم بِ خير ~

----------

